# Tomorrow we begin the turnaround..



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

*Tonight we begin the turnaround..*

I am not the only one, I'm sure, who has been utterly disappointed with the Suns this last week and a half or so.. Granted we lost a couple of close ones, - and 4 of our losses have been 5 pts or less this year - but they were games that shouldn't have been close - ATL and HOU specifically... Even the Detroit game we could have put away there early in the fourth..

Right now we are 3-6, and given our schedule we should be 6-3. However, I believe this is the game we're going to turn things around.. Chicago has already won about as many road games so far as they did last year, but they are a team that we can BEAT if we just come into the game with aggression. After this last week, our guys should be snorting fire, but instead they are playing passive ball.. 

Looking ahead, if we go anything less than 11-3 over our next 14 games it would be a major disappointment, to me at least. Our early schedule is much to our favor, and if we don't start turning things around, come mid- Feb, early March when our schedule is absolutely BRUTAL until the end of the season, we're looking at a very long offseason.

But tomorrow, we're going to bring our A-game and start playing like we SHOULD have been from the start.. you heard it here first.. 11/18 is the day of RECKONING! Well, maybe that is a bit over-dramatic.. it's the day we start playing better.. ok?


----------



## #1SUNFAN (Jul 17, 2002)

We better, or some heads will roll.

Also, people are stupid.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

3-0 since my post . Granted, the wins haven't come against juggernaughts, but when playoffs come around, it doesn't matter who the wins were against..

Amare is playing better than anyone on this team right now.. Steph is doing a great job of passing but he is not scoring well..


----------



## 1 Penny (Jul 11, 2003)

Phoenix is definitely a better team when Marbury doesnt lead the scoring but instead gets around 9-10 assists. 

Also, Penny is apparently completely "recovered" from his knee problems. Should Frank Johnson give him another chance?


----------



## 1 Penny (Jul 11, 2003)

The turn around might be posponed a bit later on.

Marion Out with Sprained Ankle.


32 point blow out lost to Nuggets..... 

On the bright side... Amare 25 points 13 rebound 3 blocks and an amazing 6 HUGE dunks.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

For some reason I didn't get the game on League Pass.. it must have been on NBA TV or something.. I'm glad I didn't watch it though.. 

Amare is truly coming into his own..


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

ok TOMORROW you start the turnaround...yeah thats it.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>NugzFan</b>!
> ok TOMORROW you start the turnaround...yeah thats it.


3-6..

3-1..


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Sovereignz</b>!
> 
> 
> 3-6..
> ...


 

anyways, i was right! killing the mavs tonight!


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>NugzFan</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


4-1 now.. I said that because they were 3-6 when I started the thread.. since then they have gone 4 and 1. You don't consider that a turnaround? We are definitely playing much better than we did the first 9 games.

Granted, the blowout loss to the Nuggets was bad - but Denver is no pushover, especially at home.


----------



## 1 Penny (Jul 11, 2003)

Hows that for a win... 31 point blowout of Dallas it eases the pain of losing by 32 to Denver.


But Zarko is out... So is Marion. Hardaway will be starting at SG and Joe at SF.


Casey will also play huge minutes..... Hopefully we continue to play to our potential.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Sovereignz</b>!
> 
> 
> 4-1 now.. I said that because they were 3-6 when I started the thread.. since then they have gone 4 and 1. You don't consider that a turnaround? We are definitely playing much better than we did the first 9 games.
> ...


oh. makes sense.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

Maybe I spoke too soon.. :whatever: 

This team is so off and on it's ridiculous..


----------



## 1 Penny (Jul 11, 2003)

Yeah losing to Warriors at home is a huge dissapointment. Considering they beat Dallas by 30... 

So inconsistent... its like Suns are playing like Joe Johnson...  



I kid I kid.... or is there truth to it?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 31, 2003)

I think the Suns just need to get over that 500 mark to really give them a boost of confidence and put more spark in their play. Also I would play Casey Jacobsen a lot more, he had a great game especially from three point land the other night. He just fits right in their with their offense that seem to open up the outside shot very well.


----------

